# geen... genoeg/... niet genoeg



## Maxzi

Dag allemaal,

I'm back on this forum with a very basic question in Dutch (het werkelijk spijt me ), but have trouble to decide which one is correct (without context sorry, don't think it will change anything, will it?):
*
Ik heb geen geld genoeg*
or
*Ik heb geld niet genoeg*

I've seen both on the web, heard both and asked native people that answered me both were correct (?).

Kan iemand help mij alsublieft? 

Dank u wel.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Maxzi,

_Ik heb geen geld genoeg.
Ik heb geld niet genoeg. _



Maxzi said:


> I've seen both on the web, heard both and asked native people that answered me both were correct


That surprises me.  



Maxzi said:


> Kan iemand help mij alsublieft?


_Kan iemand mij helpen alstublieft?_

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Maxzi

Thank you very much NewtonCircus for your help. 

I was pretty sure the first one was correct but was very confused as some native teenagers on chats (maybe they were not so native...) let me know the second could work...

Anyway, thank you for correcting my poor Dutch.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Maxzi said:


> maybe they were not so native...


They probably were native speakers. I have seen Dutch ICQ and SMS language that was beyond comprehension. I assume this is no different for French.

Groetjes Herman.


----------



## Joannes

_Ik heb niet genoeg geld_ is correct (and probably the most default way to express the idea)


----------



## NewtonCircus

Joannes said:


> _Ik heb niet genoeg geld_ is correct


I hope Maxzi is not confused here 

_Ik heb niet genoeg geld_ is not the same as _Ik heb geld niet genoeg .

_Groetjes Herman


----------



## Joannes

NewtonCircus said:


> _Ik heb niet genoeg geld_ is not the same as _Ik heb geld niet genoeg ._


I take it he can read.


----------



## HKK

_Ik heb geen geld genoeg _is something I would say, but never write. The construction with _genoeg_ at the end stresses that word, e.g. for contrast:

_- Heb je te veel werk?
- Te veel? Door de crisis heb ik geen werk genoeg!
_
Perfectly valid, but it strikes me as spoken language.


----------



## Syzygy

I only knew "_niet genoeg_ ..." so far.
Can you use "_geen ... genoeg_" with plural words too? E.g., "_Ze hebben geen financiële middelen genoeg._"


----------



## Maxzi

Thank you all for your replies.



NewtonCircus said:


> I hope Maxzi is not confused here
> 
> _Ik heb niet genoeg geld_ is not the same as _Ik heb geld niet genoeg .
> 
> _Groetjes Herman


Damn, I really thought it was! Another word order case in Dutch that confuses me. 

So, _geen geld genoeg_ and _niet genoeg geld_ are both right and have the same meaning?


----------



## HKK

Maxzi said:


> So, _geen geld genoeg_ and _niet genoeg geld_ are both right and have the same meaning?



I advise to use _niet genoeg geld _since the other option is very colloquial and may be considered wrong.


----------



## Maxzi

Thank you very much HKK for this advice of use.


----------

